# Which monitor to choose among thses



## Shekhar5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello friends

My system specs are as following

Motherboard: Intel DH55TC

Processor: Intel core i3 540

Power Supply: Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU

GPU: AMD Radeon HIS 6870 IceqX 1 GB

Monitor: LG E2041 20" @ 60Hz

I want to purchase a new full HD monitor. So far I have sort listed some models but I want suggestion from you friends if any one of you have any experience with any one of them. my budget is maximum Rs10000. Here are the selected models :-

1. Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor

2. DELL TFT ST2240L 

3. LG E2360V

4. LG IPS225V

5. LG E2260V

6. AOC e2251Fw

7. Samsung S23A350H

8. Dell ST2220M

9. Viewsonic 21.5 inch LED - VA2248M

10. Viewsonic 21.5 inch LED - VX2250WM 

11. Dell 21.5 inch LED - ST2220L Monitor

12. Asus VE228T


The model I underlined look better to me. But before purchasing I want some advice. I could have decided myself(with confusion) but I thought it would be good if you folks say something.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dell 21.5 inch LED - ST2220L Monitor would be my pick


----------



## Shekhar5 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply . Yeh that model is a good one. But what is the difference between  ST2220L Monitor and Dell ST2220M. both have same specs the only difference is in nomenclature. Is ST2220L newer than ST2220M? My primary aim is gaming. isn't Samsung   S22B370H good choice? And that LG IPS225V model, I think it is would not be of a real high IPS quality because it is under 10K Rs.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

L has HDMI port, M doesn't. 

If you wanna go IPS, avoid LG. They have lag issue for gaming. You can get Dell S2240L IPS monitor if you want IPS panel. Otherwise get ST2220L/M depending on whether HDMI is useful for you or not. 

For Monitors Dell/Asus/BenQ/ are better than Samsung/LG.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 9, 2012)

LG IPS225V or DELL TFT ST2240L


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor , the dell ST2220L has response rate of 5 ms while the samsung one has 2 ms. And also you can trust the Samsung brand name as they widely popular in terms of TV's, devices etc and monitors as well. Dell doesn't manufacture the monitors themselves so you shouldn't rely on them. I am using the Samsung S22B370h monitor and it's awesome, having various features like Samsung magic angle, green save etc., i think you should go for it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

^

The highest rated monitors are not from Samsung. Dell/Benq/NEC/Asus make the best monitors. Just because Samsung makes TVs doesn't mean their monitors are best. Also we are not discussing brands but particular models.


----------



## Shekhar5 (Dec 9, 2012)

The Dell TFT ST2240L has 7 ms response time(G to G) so i think i should drop it.  Now I am left with three choices Samsung S22B370H, dell ST2220L and dell ST2220M. If some more people go against Samsung I would go with dell.


----------



## Minion (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ go with dell St2220l

^^ go with dell St2220l


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 9, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> The highest rated monitors are not from Samsung. Dell/Benq/NEC/Asus make the best monitors. Just because Samsung makes TVs doesn't mean their monitors are best. Also we are not discussing brands but particular models.



Source of this information? From what i have seen in delhi in cybercafes and offices that people mostly have gone for Samsung monitors. Everyone has his viewpoint anyways.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cyber cafes don't check picture quality, same for offices. Just for example, Maruti Alto is much more common than a car like Volskwagen Polo. But it doesn't mean that Alto is better Polo


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol, ok then go for "volkswagen" polo. Enjoy dude.  Even though the response rate is high for dell you should for it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

^

Manufacturer quoited response time should be taken with a pinch of salt. Unless you provide trustworthy review data that it has much better response for games, I am going to stand by my recommendation. The Samsung monitor isn't bad, just that for the price the Dell options are slightly better.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 9, 2012)

well dell response time is high but the picture quality is like amazing !!!!! and if u are not a gamer then u should look at it !!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

2ms-7ms isn't a huge difference. HDTVs (best HDTVs) have 28-35ms response time. If 7 ms is not acceptable then all professional gamers will be idiots to spend money on expensive plasma and LED TVs that have much slower response time than the Dell monitor also.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2012)

See if you can find NEC V221WG .. it has awesome picture quality, even though it's normal LED.. (much better than my Dell IN2030M anyway )


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2012)

NEC is overall brilliant, but I think the model you recommended is not Full HD. Any Full HD NEC monitor in 10k range ?


----------



## Shekhar5 (Dec 10, 2012)

So the conclusion is, I can get  Dell ST2220M,  Dell ST2220L or Samsung S22B370H. These three models are good so now I can decide on their availability and their price in local market. Thank you friends for your time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep, it is full HD.. my brother has one.. he had bought it from Letsbuy for a whooping 7 K price.. but too bad it isnt available anymore


----------



## sam.dg (Dec 10, 2012)

How about the* AOC i2367fh*?


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> NEC is overall brilliant, but I think the model you recommended is not Full HD. Any Full HD NEC monitor in 10k range ?



What is the difference between Dell ST2240L and S2240L?

S2240L  is based on IPS for sure.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2012)

^

It's ST2220L not ST2240L

ST2220L has TN panel, and S2240L has IPS as you know.


----------



## Shekhar5 (Dec 10, 2012)

S2240L is IPS, that is a good thing but response time is 7 G to G. So we should not consider it. right?  Dell ST2220M has VGA and DVI-D and flipkart shows Dell ST2220L has VGA, DVI-d and HDMI connectivity. So I think Dell ST2220L should be my choice. 

@Nerevarine
 Thanks for the suggestion but I never heard of that company before but lets see if I can find its model in market.


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> It's ST2220L not ST2240L
> 
> ST2220L has TN panel, and S2240L has IPS as you know.



ok, so what is the difference between ST2440L and S2440L?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2012)

the main difference between S series & lower end dell models(i.e. ST) is that all ST models are TN panels while all S series models are IPS panels except 24" 2440 which is AMVA.


----------



## rider (Dec 11, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> the main difference between S series & lower end dell models(i.e. ST) is that all ST models are TN panels while all S series models are IPS panels except 24" 2440 which is AMVA.



So they are playing with Indian customers by providing them old TN panels in new S-series edge-to-edge body.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 11, 2012)

^

S-Series has IPS, not TN


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 11, 2012)

rider said:


> What is the difference between Dell ST2240L and S2240L?
> 
> S2240L  is based on IPS for sure.


man are u retard !!! S2240L is a VA panel man!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2012)

no flaming plz,  And flipkart says it is IPS Panel type
Even official dell website says it has IPS 

Viewable image size (diagonal): 
58.42 cm (23 inches)

HorizontalVertical:
509.18 mm (20.05 inches)
286.41 mm (11.28 inches)

Maximum resolution: 
1920 x 1080 at 60 Hz

Aspect ratio: 
16:9

Pixel pitch: 
0.265 mm

Brightness (typical):
250 cd/m2

Color gamut (typical):
82% (CIE1976) / 72% (CIE1931)

Color depth:
16.7 million colors

Contrast ratio (typical): 
1,000:1

Dynamic contrast ratio (typical): 
8 million:1

Viewing angle (typical) vertical/horizontal
178°/178°

Response time (typical): 
7 ms with overdrive (gray to gray)

Panel type: 
*In-plane switching*

Backlight: 
LED

Stand 
Tilt


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well i wouldn't recommend taking Dell and i say that again, they don't manufacture monitors themselves, but you make take it ultimately as your purchase.


----------



## rider (Dec 11, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> man are u retard !!! S2240L is a VA panel man!!!



If you think I am a retard, you are definitely a super genius person?  
If S2240L is a VA panel so why official Dell website marking it IPS in tech specs?
S2240L 54.6 cm (21.5") Monitor with LED Panel Details
Mind your language or you will be kicked out from the forum, okay.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> the main difference between S series & lower end dell models(i.e. ST) is that all ST models are TN panels while all S series models are IPS panels except 24" 2440 which is AMVA.


people read all previous posts before posting unless it is a 3 or more page thread.all S series monitors are IPS panel(which includes S2240L) except S2440L which is AMVA.


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 24, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> It's ST2220L not ST2240L
> 
> ST2220L has TN panel, and S2240L has IPS as you know.



What's better? TN panel or an IPS panel?


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Dec 24, 2012)

LG IPS225V or DELL TFT ST2240L


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2012)

IPS defnitely


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 24, 2012)

setu4993 said:


> What's better? TN panel or an IPS panel?



It would depending on whether or not you will be doing any hardcore gaming.  If you like to play a lot of fast paced action games, nothing will beat a TN panel in terms of response times.  However, for EVERYTHING ELSE, IPS will win hands down.  Even then, an IPS panel's response times are pretty good!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 24, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> It would depending on whether or not you will be doing any hardcore gaming.  If you like to play a lot of fast paced action games, nothing will beat a TN panel in terms of response times.  However, for EVERYTHING ELSE, IPS will win hands down.  Even then, an IPS panel's response times are pretty good!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!





Nerevarine said:


> IPS defnitely



Thanks for the quick replies. Not really looking for a gaming rig.

A lot of document work, some movies, and surfing, that's it. Seems like it is the Dell S2240L for me, then.

Thanks .


----------

